# Hockey options?



## stevied (Feb 1, 2005)

With the NHL lock out looming, what other programming options are there for DirecTv?

Are collage games and regional leagues shown on the sports package? I've had center ice for years, but I'm thinking this year I'm making the switch to watch the junior leagues regardless of what the NHL does. Any one know what the coverage is like?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Sports package carries a number of NCAA Division 1 games. I don't know how many AHL or ECHL are typically carried, but if there is a lock out, I would guess more than in previous years. THN had a piece this AM about backups if there is a lockout, but it didn't really talk about televised games.


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, the NHL Network has been stepping up it's coverage of Canadian juniors the last couple of years. Quite possible without the NHL they will show even more.


Sandra


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am not aware of any RSNs that routinely carry ECHL or AHL games. The NHL Network used to have a weekly AHL game (Thursday night?), but I think they didn't do this last season. They do still have some junior games, though.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe that CBS Sports (ch 613) will carry some national games this year, Fox Sports Detroit, Root Sports Denver and NESN may be other sources. College hockey under goes realignments next year so coverage should improve.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

> The CBS Sports Network has agreed to a multi-year agreement with the new National Collegiate Hockey Conference and will be the exclusive national television partner for the conference starting with the 2013-14 season.
> 
> The agreement is for a minimum of 18 conference games, including the NCHC's semifinal and championship games.
> 
> Currently, CBS Sports Network covers Atlantic Hockey, CCHA, ECAC, Hockey East and WCHA teams.


The NCHC was formed after it was announced Penn State was going Div I hockey and the formation of a new college hockey conference, the Big Ten.

There were a lot of college games on DirecTV last season. Hockey East alone had over 30 games on NESN, NBCSN, CBSCS and the NHL Network. The Fox station out of Detroit covered a number of CCHA games and the one out of Minneapolis covered some CCHA and WCHA games. And there were others.


----------

